# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Social Group

## Barbara Shultz

Scott, I'm sure you have your hands full, and I want to thank you for putting the 'post reply' at the top, as well as at the bottom of the social groups.

I was wondering if you were going to be able to address the 'last post' issue on the social groups.

On the regular forum, on the left side, is the title of the discussion, who started it, and when.  On the right side, last reply, and when.

In the Social groups, on the left, the title of the discussion & posted by, on the right side, last replier, and a date, but the date is when the original post was posted.  

Would it be possible for it to be like it is on the regular forums, so that the date on the right side, below the last poster, would be the date of the last post?

Barb

----------


## Barbara Shultz

No reply, so I guess it's not do-able, or that there are more pressing things!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Yes, I am just a little busy and sorry I didn't respond sooner. This is not a hack I think is safe to engage in without compromising the integrity of the script that processes groups

----------


## Barbara Shultz

Scott, thanks for checking that out for me.  Just seems odd that it isn't consistent between the regular forum layout and the social group!  We'll all get so used to the way the new forum is, and won't even remember how it used to be!

----------

